# Vibes?



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Do people let off different vibes when the are, well, not attached anymore? Separated but not divorced yet and I've had several men approach me. It's not the ring, because I haven't worn that in 15 years. It must be something else. I'm not exactly fit and I don't find anything about myself sexy, but I've been hit on many times recently. What gives?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

confidence.....independent...both of which can be display in walking and body language. Remember 75% of what we say is done without saying a word. How you react to it will either continue building interest or shut it down.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You're just hot. Deal with it.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Work it, you sexy thang! >


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

You guys/girls are too kind!


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

MSalmoides said:


> Somebody does! I have to agree with others here, you make a big decision and act on it, and that in turn inspires a sense of confidence that others can see whether you do or not.
> 
> And let me tell you, the "I'm not exactly fit" and "I'm not sexy" situation is your opinion, not the opinion of the guys hitting on you! Confident is sexy, and sexy is confident. You'll see.
> 
> ~MS


I needed to hear this. My friend said a similar thing when I mentioned it to her.


----------

